# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Ajos Sacha (Mansoa Alliacea) - Experience Report & Testing

## REMemberDreaming

I recently read Juan's fascinating report on his week-long experience with Ajos Sacha (Mansoa Alliacea aka Garlic Vine) in Peru:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=29076.
This inspired me to do an experiment myself with it, and post the results here.

The plant has actually been relatively well-studied scientifically (60+ studies cited), and has a long history of use in Peru & Brazil, so I feel its relatively safe to use as a tea. Here is a 20 page report that has comprehensive information on this plant (botany, plant chemicals, traditional uses, research studies, etc.)
http://www.rain-tree.com/reports/ajo...ech-report.pdf

I have found a reputable supplier (sustainable harvesting & eco-friendly), and purchased a 1lb. package of the powder, which should arrive in 2-3 days. 1 pound (453 grams) is a huge amount, so I was wondering if someone was interested in buying 1/2 lb. of it from me ($15.15 + $4.60 USPS Flat Rate Priority 2-3 day shipping), and also posting their results on this thread. That way we can have at least two posters share their experience:
http://www.rain-tree.com/ajos-sacha-powder.htm

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Properties/Actions Documented by Research: 
Research has shown it is antibacterial, antifungal, anti-inflammatory, antimicrobial, antioxidant, antiviral, COX-inhibitor (same mechanism as NSAIDs like Ibuprofen & Asprin), & hypocholesterolemic (lowered cholesterol when rats were fed a 2&#37; diet of it for 6 weeks).

Main Uses: 
1.  for arthritis and rheumatism 
2.  for coughs, colds, flu, pneumonia and upper respiratory conditions 
3.  as a general pain-reliever (headaches, muscles, joints, body aches) 
4.  for fevers (malaria, flu, etc.) 
5.  for general inflammation (external and internal)

----------


## REMemberDreaming

Background Information
I am a complete lucid dreaming novice. My dream recall is virtually non-existant, so I'm starting from scratch here.

Day 1
One flattened teaspoon of Ajos Sacha was used to brew a tea and sweetened. It was drunk 20 minutes prior to falling asleep. I also listened to the Monroe Institute's Hemi-Sync Lucid Dreaming Series in order to psychologically facilitate the effects of the tea.

I was pretty sleep deprived at this point, and fell asleep at 8PM. I woke up twice throughout the night to use the bathroom (next time I'm making a more concentrated tea with less liquid). Both times I attempted WILD, but just fell back asleep.

I definitely had dreams throughout the night, but was pretty groggy when I went to the bathroom, and couldn't really remember any of them, just fragmented pieces. I tried my best to jog my memory (which helps sometimes), but to no effect.

So tonight was a little dissapointing, but another report I read said it takes at lest three days for the effects of the tea to build up (alkaloids perhaps?). I also was sleep-deprived and so this was not a normal night of sleep. I slept for 10.5 hours as a result, and might have messed with my dream recall ability. I will report results for the next week, every morning.

----------


## REMemberDreaming

Day 2
I took one flattened teaspoon of Ajos Sacha before going to bed. It was brewed in a half of cup of water, and sweetened with honey. This time, it tasted pleasant for once. 

I also took 5mg of Zolpidem (Ambien) to fall asleep because I went to sleep at 4AM, and feeling very dejected and keyed up about a horrible day I had. I woke up around 6:30 to go to the restroom, having to piss like a race horse, and couldn't recall any dreams I had in the first half of the night. Zolpidem's half-life is only approximately 2.6 hours, so I know it had no influence on what happened next, because it was eliminated from my bloodstream by them.

I then woke up at 10:30 and remembered a very haunting dream. I'm not sure it was because it was more vivid, or because it was extremely evocative and poignant. I don't remember the whole dream, but I do remember the jist of it and especially what happens at the end.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Dream
I am attending a prestigious Ivy-League university, and am surrounded by close friends of mine, many from high school. We are in the vegetable/fruit section of a supermarket. It is final exam time, and I still have a major exam looming over my head that will occur on the 29th. I remember I keep arguing with my friends over things that I can't remember (perhaps that symbolizes that they are insignificant). I remember pushing one friend after a heated argument, and he falls down the stairs and dies.

Finally, I look at my watch one day and realize its the 29th and I haven't studied at all. I start panicking and going into denial, that I'm not remembering correctly, that hopefully its after the 29th. However, I'm stuck in a supermarket and can't find out. It's noon and I'm worried I missed the morning exam, or perhaps its an afternoon exam at 3PM. In either case, I'm screwed.

I tell one of my female friends about the situation, and she casually remarks that she has a copy of the finals schedule of my school. I am perplexed as to how she has this, since she does not attend my university, but I am grateful nonetheless. I don't know what happens, and I don't recall ever getting it from her.

I do remember coming to the realization that it is on the 29th, and that I am, in fact, majorly screwed. The scenarios start racing through my mind: can I BS my way through the exam? No way, the last exam was very specific and you had to have done the readings... Damn, I'm so screwed. I start thinking about having a panic attack and getting a doctor's note so that I don't have to take the exam. No matter what I think of, there's no getting out of this one.

I then remember that things with my friends had gotten to a boiling point. I think the accidental death of one of my friends down the staircase has caused irreparable harm. I go back to the Supermarket and I see people normally shopping, but none of my friends. I look around everywhere and I can't find them.

I drop to the ground and see watermelons hidden under displays and counters. They all have carrots stuck in the end of them, and pointing in the same direction like Narwhals. I follow the direction that they are pointing in, and come across a door. I open the handle and see a couple of old ladies sitting there as usual. But tape to the desk is my college transcript, along with ribbons and ticker-tape. The Ivy-League transcript has straight A's, and in red marker, my friends wrote: "the greatest accomplishment in 4 years at XX University."

The irony of the statement hits me like a ton of bricks. I have succeeded in school, and scarified all of my friendships as a result. I am devastated and fall to the ground on my back with a resounding thump as the little old ladies watch in disbelief. The dream ends.

I wake up and immediately recall the dream, because it was so emotionally evocative. I wonder if this was a way of my subconscious telling me that I need to turn my life around and change my priorities. I have been struggling for some time now, and perhaps the dreams of this morning, and the Perseid meteor shower that is happening tonight, are signs that the winds of change are finally beginning to blow for me...

Stay tuned.

----------


## MrBungle

maybe you should drink a few cups throughout a day you have nothing to do.

----------


## lucidbuddha

Ajo Sacha is supposed to make you sleepy pretty quickly. I don't think employers would like that too much. :p

----------


## REMemberDreaming

I don't think it makes me very sleepy. Also, I'm taking one flattened teaspoon in one cup, not 2-4 liters a day like Juan, so the dosage may be the factor. Juan never specified how many leaves go into those 2-4, so its anyone's guess.

I'm not going to go overboard with the stuff, I'll stick to one flattened teaspoon a night and try that for a week.

----------


## REMemberDreaming

Day 3
I took a flattened teaspoon, but this time mixed it with a protein shake instead of making it into a hot tea. This may have affected its effects. I also accidentally stayed up for two hours after taking it, instead of going right to bed, so if there is an active ingredient, I'm not sure if its elimination half-life is less than 2 hours.

Anyway, I had to get up after 6 hours, and was in a hurry, so I didn't remember any dreams I had last night. It may have been because of the different preparation method/delayed sleep onset, or just because of getting not enough sleep and being in a hurry. I'll try to be more regular tomorrow night.

 Day 3 (Afternoon Nap) 
I had the rare opportunity to take an afternoon nap today, so I thought I'd try and see how Ajos Sacha would affect it. I put half a flattened teaspoon into a half-cup of scaling hot water (I wanted to brew hot tea, based on last night's failure in the cold protein shake). I sweetened it with cantelope and cranberry juice, but it still tasted putrid. I took 1/2 gelcap of Milk Thistle extract, instead of my usual full gelcap, since I had already taken one the night before (if anyone's interested, one gelcap = 125mg milk thistle extract, 80&#37; standardized Silymarin, which is the active ingredient that is liver-protective).

I woke up after 2 hours by alarm clock, and did not recall having any dreams. I was hoping taking 2 cup of Ajos Sacha within a 24 hour periods would lead to cumulative effects. Juan has told me that in his experience, Ajo sacha definitely has a cumulative effect where the dreams tend to get stronger and more vivid and more detailed the longer you take it. I will try again tonight and hopefully get good results since I will be sleeping on a more normal sleeping schedule.

----------


## lucidbuddha

Background
I've been LDing for about 5 years. Since joining DV my lucids have increased tenfold. My average recall is 2-4 dreams a night and I'm lucid about once a week. 
Last night I mixed about a tablespoon of Ajos Sacha with full stein of hot water. Fell asleep around 1am and woke from a dream around 5:50am. I seemed to have remembered more of each dream, like how I got place to place and why I was doing things. 
My dreams also seemed to revolve around family. I don't think I dream of family too often, especially extended family, but last night at least 2 of my dreams had extended family in them. You can read the full dreams on my DJ, http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...t=29053&page=5

Seeing as how I have the day off I am going to try taking a concentrated mix in the middle of the day. I'll keep updating results.

----------


## REMemberDreaming

Day 4
I take one flattened teaspoon and brew it into a half-cup of hot tea, along with 62.5mg of Milk Thistle extract. I take it an hour before going to bed.

I wake up 4 hours after falling sleep in order to use the restroom and attempt WILD. I am awoken right in the middle of a dream, so I remember some of it when I try. I recall being in a high school that looks like my old middle school. I am with Boyz II Men, the famous R&B singing group, who are visiting their old high school to reminisce. We are in the boys' locker room and they encourage me to steal stuff from one of the lockers. On the second locker, I tell them I don't want to, and they egg me on anyway. I get caught by the owner of the locker, and I am embarrassed.

When I woke up 8.5 hours later, I hazily recall a dream involving going up to rooftops with my girlfriend. Perhaps I thought it was New Years and we were trying to get a good view of the fireworks? That's all I can recall of this dream.

Overall, I am pleased with remembering that I had at least 2 dreams in one night, but I only remember bits & pieces instead of a coherent storyline.

----------


## REMemberDreaming

Day 5
I brewed a flattened (level) teaspoon of Ajos Sacha into a half-cup of steaming tea. I took it a half hour before retiring to bed. I woke up naturally 3.5 hours later to use the restroom. I couldn't fall back asleep so I took 50mg of 5-HTP and a Gingko Biloba for kicks. I was still awake after half an hour, so I took 5mg of Zolpidem and fell back asleep.

I slept for another 5 hours after that, and only have little glimpses of the dreams I had. There was too much polypharmacy going on last night (simultaneous use of different supplements), so it may have been a factor. Thus far, it seems like the biggest determinant in remembering my dreams is waking up in the middle of one, and trying as hard as I can to flush out the details right then and there. If I wait, I forget. Oh well, let's try again tomorrow.

----------


## lucidbuddha

Day 2
I drank a cup of the tea around 2pm and it did not make me sleepy at all. I had planned on drinking some before bed but got called in to work the last minute for an overnight shift. I will try again tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## lucidbuddha

Day 3
I drank a teaspoon mixture last night around 11:30pm and fell asleep around 12:15am. I only remembered 2 dreams but I remember not being able to quiet my mind very much before bed. I set my alarm at 6am to wake me for a WBTB. 
For the 2 dreams please visit my DJ.

----------


## REMemberDreaming

Day 6
Finally went to sleep at a reasonable time (11PM). Took a level teaspoon of Ajos Sacha and went to bed. I remember having a very violent dream of stabbing someone with a knife back and forth (very unusual since I'm a pretty peaceful person). I remembering wondering what the heck is going on, but no lucidity was achieved.

I woke up at 3:00AM for WBTB, but I couldn't fall back asleep. This morning I realized that waking up at 3:00AM was too early for someone who was used to falling asleep at around 2AM. My body probably thought it was time to get up, and thus couldn't fall back asleep. I had to take another zolpidem to fall asleep after lying in bed for over an hour.

It seems the Ajos Sacha helps makes the dreams more vivid, but I'm still having trouble with recall. I think this stuff would work well for someone who has medium dream recall already, not a newbie like me that has NEVER remembered his dreams...

----------


## lucidbuddha

I keep getting called into work midnight shifts so this isn't working for me. I'm off all next week, which is the week before school starts. I'm going to re-start the week long diet, and this time I'll probably sweetin up the tea w/ some honey.  :wink2:

----------

